
Google Search for Android can now show results from inside third-party apps - hackhackhack
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/12/04/google-search-android-gets-app-listings-letting-find-information-apps-device-google-play/
======
sueogrady
This integration is definitely needed. Very like the Everything.me app though.

